# 2003 Tuscany



## CheersMageers (Feb 27, 2004)

The shop just left me a massage saying my Tuscany was just built and that I can come by anytime to pick it up. And after work I shall...it's one of those Fridays, maybe I can slip out early. I'll post some picks after everything is dialed.

cheers, happy riding this weekend.


----------



## SOP_E (Feb 19, 2004)

*Where are those pics????*

Drop us some pics... I'm having some work done on my '03 Tuscany also. Can't quite figure what colors to use. I've got the all silver '03. Which did you get?

Thanks.


----------



## CheersMageers (Feb 27, 2004)

*photos*

somehow I don't think this is working for me. I cannot seem to upload these photos into my message. when I try to preview my post it doesn't show it...so I will see what happens when I send this.


----------



## CheersMageers (Feb 27, 2004)

*it worked*

Alright, it worked.

Here is my new 2003 Tuscany with 2003 Campy Chorus. (I got both frame and components on sale since it's leftover 2003, which I don't mind--I saved a bundle). Such a smooth ride. I think I may lower the spacers a bit, but dialing my position will come with more riding time.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks good to me! *SMACK* *DROOL* *LICK* Uh...I mean, CONGRATS!!

Makes me pine for my ol' Y2K Tusc/Record 10 rig.  

Maybe again...someday...


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

CheersMageers said:


> Alright, it worked.
> 
> Here is my new 2003 Tuscany with 2003 Campy Chorus. (I got both frame and components on sale since it's leftover 2003, which I don't mind--I saved a bundle). Such a smooth ride. I think I may lower the spacers a bit, but dialing my position will come with more riding time.


Nice ride! What LBS did you get it from?


----------



## CheersMageers (Feb 27, 2004)

Frame and fork from Cyclepath Hayward (purchased in February 2004 and probably the last 59cm in the area--I got a great deal too.)

2003 Campy Chorus kit bought from gvhbikes.com as recommended by others on this forum.

I was looking for last year's gruppo and bike to save on the costs. I got a great bike for an even better price! See you all on the road.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

CheersMageers said:


> Frame and fork from Cyclepath Hayward (purchased in February 2004 and probably the last 59cm in the area--I got a great deal too.)
> 
> 2003 Campy Chorus kit bought from gvhbikes.com as recommended by others on this forum.
> 
> I was looking for last year's gruppo and bike to save on the costs. I got a great bike for an even better price! See you all on the road.


cool. my frame and campy gruppo are both 2003 vintage. saved a few bucks that way.

anyway, enjoy your ride!


----------

